# Streaker At An MMA Event



## sandywh (Aug 1, 2010)

​
Looks like MMA has finally made it to the "big time"


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 1, 2010)

sandywh said:


> ​
> 
> Looks like MMA has finally made it to the "big time"


 


This happened a few years back, the ref Marc Goddard said he considered RNC the streaker but thought the resultant photos would look odd to say the least! The promotion Cage Warriors is one of the UKs oldest and is under new ownership from last month. They have their next show in London shortly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 1, 2010)

I like the 2 fighters looking on amused, and just kicking back to watch.  Too funny.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone lost a bet.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I like the 2 fighters looking on amused, and just kicking back to watch. Too funny.


 
They were cool, Izidro is a good instrcutor too btw. All a great deal of fuss over very little lol! Still, made me larf.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 1, 2010)

so very little..... I didn't notice any blur....musta been a cold day.....


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 1, 2010)

I was there and I still didn't see much!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 1, 2010)

Try a 400mm lens...it lets you see the smallest things up close.....


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Try a 400mm lens...it lets you see the smallest things up close.....



Dude!  Those lenses are pricey!  Some things just ain't worth seeing, ya know?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2010)

So.... if the fighters had subdued him from behind as he ran....do you think they would have used a rear naked choke?


----------

